
97 Year Old in a Tesla - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6Nw6xp0NfM
======
smileysteve
To repeat my YouTube comment, the touch screen screams to me as the wrong idea
for driving during its demonstration.

To turn on the seat warmers you "just" click the top level button, mid level
button, identify the seat you want to heat, and observe it turning red as you
click it. How do you teach that to a 97 year old? Isn't a tactile static
picture next to your seat of a seat on fire much easier to teach?

~~~
copperx
Are you implying that a 97 year old can't learn anymore? My 95 year old
grandmother learned to use a Windows machine and an Android phone.

~~~
smileysteve
I have difficulty learning how to navigate a car's satellite radio touch
screen. Things like understanding that Auto has AC on even though the AC light
isn't on is hard to understand. Submenus and 6 pages of FM channels are also
high in cognitive load. I'm 31, so frankly, no, age doesn't directly factor
into it, but I've also been trying to teach students, coworkers, my parents,
other adults, and grandparents how to use computer and their interfaces better
for ~20 years.

There are a lot of tactile reasons that "stalks" work for lights and wipers,
or that buttons press versus rotate. Or that things that do rotate click into
place.

